# sps identify!



## reef2go (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi ,
do someone know the name of this sps?
I bought it few months ago now start to show up color but forget the name
just for references future sale 
Thanks


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want to frag it I would be interested - just pm me.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow that is really nice. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Could it be this species?

A. Abrotanoides


----------



## reef2go (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it not the same and the picture was taken under MH, but your very nice indeed


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Its a Millepora


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Its a Millepora


A very nice Mille at that.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

A.Millepora.

Be careful....two toned and tri toned millepora are known to revert to one colour after being in an aquarium for some time.

Nice pic.....who took it?


----------

